# Any way to smooth the surface of a finished oil painting?



## Carol Colin (Jun 20, 2020)

I have a finished painting I'm pleased with except that it is quite a rough surface. Is there any product I might apply to fill in a little, to smooth out the surface? Is encaustic an option?


----------



## Arduy (May 31, 2020)

Sir Carol Colin, I'm curious, why would you want to do that? I consider myself an amateur in oil painting, and when I have my painting finished and dried, smoothing the surface of it, wouldn't be even in my thoughts. Would there be any reason to do that?


----------

